# Ten Rods - One Cat



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2007)

Last evening I ventured forth to a local impoundment to try to catch the elusive and rare Channel Cat. At least last night they were elusive and rare, we usually do really well at the location, but with ten rods spread out over a few hundred yards of the lake, ONE yes one channel.

This is the same location where we slayed them a week before. We soaked bait from about 7:30 pm to 11:00 pm. Around 10 pm we noticed that there were crayfish everywhere, so we scooped up a few. I caught a large molting crayfish and strung it under a bobber. I floated it near the rip rap at the dam face and managed this smaller channel:






Here we are set up on a picnic table (they killed time by listening to the Phillies lose and playing Yatzee)





The cats were just not that interested last night - we will figure them out again, no matter how many fishing trips it takes


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Now that just looks like a fun time. Kind of bad about only catching one with 10 rods, however. Maybe next time. What were you using before the crawdads showed up?


----------

